# Advice on an upcoming trip - what to see between Michigan and RI



## Ameriscot

This September we'll be doing a road trip from SE Michigan (sister's house) to Newport RI (as a base - brother lives there).  The trip is long and we want to stop somewhere in between.  We would add an extra 100 miles to the trip there by taking a detour to Gettysburg PA which we've been wanting to revisit (first time visit for sister).   

On the way back the only stop I can come up with is Niagara Falls as the shortest route goes right through it. 

Any ideas?

Our plans while staying in Newport are for Boston historic sites, Quincy, Salem (?), other?, and a stop at Rockland where we lived as kids. 

Any ideas welcome!


----------



## Josiah

Old Sturbridge Village
Corning Museum of Glass
George Eastman House in Rochester, NY
The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum, Cleveland, OH


----------



## Vivjen

If you go to Niagara; go to the Canadian side IMO; beautiful park all along the river, and better falls!


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah09 said:


> Old Sturbridge Village
> Corning Museum of Glass
> George Eastman House in Rochester, NY
> The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum, Cleveland, OH



Thanks, I'll check these out.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> If you go to Niagara; go to the Canadian side IMO; beautiful park all along the river, and better falls!



We went to Niagara about 10 years ago and found Niagara ON less tacky than the US side.  The falls were great though, just not all the touristy shops. Looks like a good bet.  We went around xmas and it was bitter cold!  At least this time it won't be freezing.


----------



## Ameriscot

We're wanting to break the trip up by staying somewhere for one or two nights.  I think we've pretty much decided on Gettysburg for two nights, so on the way back is the question.


----------



## Ameriscot

Any tips on tours around Boston and area would be welcome as well.


----------



## Josiah

Gettysburg suggests you'll be going across the Pennsylvania Turnpike on one leg of your trip. This suggests you'll either be going through NYC or as I would recommend crossing the Hudson on the Tappan Sea bridge. Of course if what you want is the excitement of NYC you'll have to pay the penalty of some pretty challenging driving situations. The leg of your trip going across northern NY and then the Massachusetts Pike will be very serene in comparison.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah09 said:


> Gettysburg suggests you'll be going across the Pennsylvania Turnpike on one leg of your trip. This suggests you'll either be going through NYC or as I would recommend crossing the Hudson on the Tappan Sea bridge. Of course if what you want is the excitement of NYC you'll have to pay the penalty of some pretty challenging driving situations. The leg of your trip going across northern NY and then the Massachusetts Pike will be very serene in comparison.



Well, my sister will be doing a lot of the driving as it's her car.  She won't drive in Boston so I doubt she'd drive in NYC.  

I've looked at google maps for directions but she'll be using her Onstar or whatever it's called.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Any tips on tours around Boston and area would be welcome as well.



Ah, Boston has some great sightseeing they have many great attractions and some fantastic seafood eateries there.  When I went over that way I stayed in Gloucester, did the whale watching and had a fabulous time; I had dreams of moving to this quaint town back in the day.  

http://www.seethewhales.com/

http://traveltips.usatoday.com/time-whale-watching-massachusetts-16460.html


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Ah, Boston has some great sightseeing they have many great attractions and some fantastic seafood eateries there.  When I went over that way I stayed in Gloucester, did the whale watching and had a fabulous time; I had dreams of moving to this quaint town back in the day.
> 
> http://www.seethewhales.com/
> 
> http://traveltips.usatoday.com/time-whale-watching-massachusetts-16460.html



I'd love to do whale watching - I've seen them in California and Australia, but not up close.  

We lived in Mass as kids, left when I was 8, so I have vague memories of historic sites we visited.  Always wanted to go back, so this is it. 

Since sister doesn't want to drive in Boston I think we can leave her car in Newport and take the train in(?), and do one of those guided historic bus tours around Boston.  I think we'd drive to Quincy and elsewhere.  I remember seeing John Adams house and would like to again.  Mystic Seaport is another place we want to see.  I wanted to see Plimoth Plantation but my brother says it's not really worth it. Best for kids.

One of our issues now is that accommodation in Newport is very expensive!  But my brother doesn't have much room for 3 of us to stay in his house.


----------



## AprilT

have you looked at this


http://www.expedia.com/Newport-Hote...nformation?chkin=02/08/2015&chkout=02/11/2015

http://www.expedia.com/Newport-Hotels.d180037.Travel-Guide-Hotels


http://www.kayak.com/Newport-Hotels.29888.hotel.ksp


----------



## Vivjen

I did the bus tour round Boston many years ago: and it was great!
i had never been before; so hopping on and off was really good; saw so much in one day...with lunch at Cheers too!


----------



## Jackie22

I like the bus tours of cities too, especially if you get a really good guide, if you see a place you'd like to explore further, you can always go back on your own.


----------



## rporter610

I'd suggest Mystic, Connecticut, as a possible stop for sightseeing, along with southern Indiana for the covered bridges.  If you're a member of AAA (American Automobile Association), they will send you free guidebooks and give you discounts on lodging, meals, etc.  It's worth the money to join since you have so much lead time.  Sounds like you could enjoy a very fun trip with all the suggestions people are providing!


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> have you looked at this
> 
> 
> http://www.expedia.com/Newport-Hote...nformation?chkin=02/08/2015&chkout=02/11/2015
> 
> http://www.expedia.com/Newport-Hotels.d180037.Travel-Guide-Hotels
> 
> 
> http://www.kayak.com/Newport-Hotels.29888.hotel.ksp



Thanks, April.  I did do some checking and I always check reviews as well.  Didn't remember seeing any that cheap.  I'll keep these in mind as we're trying to pin down brother as to whether he can fit us in his house.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> I did the bus tour round Boston many years ago: and it was great!
> i had never been before; so hopping on and off was really good; saw so much in one day...with lunch at Cheers too!



That sounds like a good idea.  I vaguely remember Boston and at age 7 or 8 some of the historic stuff wouldn't have meant that much.  Remember seeing Plymouth Rock and the replica of the Mayflower.


----------



## Ameriscot

rporter610 said:


> I'd suggest Mystic, Connecticut, as a possible stop for sightseeing, along with southern Indiana for the covered bridges.  If you're a member of AAA (American Automobile Association), they will send you free guidebooks and give you discounts on lodging, meals, etc.  It's worth the money to join since you have so much lead time.  Sounds like you could enjoy a very fun trip with all the suggestions people are providing!



Is that Mystic Seaport?  That's on our list.  My sister is a AAA member.  But husband and I don't live in the US, so can't be.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've done a bit of checking and we can drive 33 miles from Newport to Providence and catch the Amtrak to Boston.  We're all over 62 so will get the senior discount.  I'd like to see Cape Cod but that looks like quite a drive. 

We've decided on two nights in Gettysburg on the way there, so that will break up the drive nicely.  We'll stay at the same B & B my husband and I stayed at in 2010.  Amazing place!  http://www.brafferton.com/   They have a two bedroom suite which will work out well.


----------

